# [OKAZJA] Free Solaris 10

## psycepa

kfiaciarka podelal mi ten link:

http://www2.sun.de/dc/forms/reg_us_2211_391.jsp

pomyslalem ze moze ktos z was sie skusi, ja juz zamowilem :]

pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

Solarisa i Sun Studio można też sobie zassać bezpłatnie ze stron WWW Suna. I jest tak już od bardzo dawna.

----------

## Yatmai

```
You can expect to receive your Solaris 10 and Sun Studio software media kit within the next 10 business days. 
```

Hmm, 10 dni ze stanów ? To wykonalne ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

@Raku pewnie mozna, ale wiesz :] taka plytka oryginalna, z nalepka i wogole :], wole poczekac 10 dni niz zasysac, zwlaszcza ze w tym czasie lacze wykorzystam np na sciagniecie calej serii Slayersow :]

@Art.root a bo ja wiem, ale to w koncu SUN, w Polsce tez maja swoje siedziby i tak dalej, moze to oni sie czyms takim zajmuja  :Razz: 

----------

## kwach

Jak już ktoś dostanie to niech się podzieli wrażeniami - nie będę w ciemno zamawiał  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *kwach wrote:*   

> Jak już ktoś dostanie to niech się podzieli wrażeniami - nie będę w ciemno zamawiał 

 

a co cie to kosztuje? :Smile: 

----------

## Yaro

Ja też zamówiłem, ale mam nadzieje, że koszty przesyłki pokrywa Sun   :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Ja też zamówiłem, ale mam nadzieje, że koszty przesyłki pokrywa Sun  

 

innej opcji nie ma ;P

----------

## kfiaciarka

heh, ja sciagnąłem sobie ellate - hybryde linux i opensolarisa = gnusolaris  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Chciałeś powiedzieć: NexentaOS w wersji ellate?  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Chciałeś powiedzieć: NexentaOS w wersji ellate? 

 

tak:)

----------

## timor

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Ja też zamówiłem, ale mam nadzieje, że koszty przesyłki pokrywa Sun  

 Dostał już ktoś płytki? To już z dwa tygodnie jak zamawiałem... płytki się skończyły czy co...  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

No chyba o nas zapomnieli  :Very Happy:  Albo uznali że Gentoo jest zbyt wspaniałe byśmy przeszli na Solarisa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Też nic nie dostałem jeszcze. Dobrze wiedzieć, że Wy też nie, bo chciałem się już kolejny raz na pocztę udać - czy nie przyszło.  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> No chyba o nas zapomnieli :D

 

 *Quote:*   

> Please also note there are some countries Sun cannot ship media to.

 

Hmm?

----------

## BeteNoire

Może to było tylko w celu stwierdzenia popytu?  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Tez nic nie dostałem  :Sad:  A już miałem nadzieję, jak dzisiaj listonosz przyszedł ...

W sumie można ściagnąć te płytki z sieci ... Ale to nie to samo  :Wink:  Jak mi nie wyślą - strzele focha i się obrażę na nich   :Laughing: 

----------

## timor

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Tez nic nie dostałem  A już miałem nadzieję, jak dzisiaj listonosz przyszedł ...
> 
> W sumie można ściagnąć te płytki z sieci ... Ale to nie to samo  Jak mi nie wyślą - strzele focha i się obrażę na nich  

 Jak nam nie przyślą to zrobimy zbiorową listę zażaleń  :Very Happy:  I wyślemy im!

----------

## 13Homer

Mnie Ubuntu przysłali po kilku miesiącach, zdążyłem już o tym zapomnieć, a tu niespodzianka! :)

Zresztą pomyślcie: skoro wysyłają za darmo na cały świat, to ile muszą mieć zleceń? Ja raczej też tego nie potrzebuję, bo nawet nie wiem co to jest Sun Studio (nie chce mi się sprawdzać - przyjdzie, to się dowiem :)

----------

## timor

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Mnie Ubuntu przysłali po kilku miesiącach, zdążyłem już o tym zapomnieć, a tu niespodzianka! 
> 
> Zresztą pomyślcie: skoro wysyłają za darmo na cały świat, to ile muszą mieć zleceń? Ja raczej też tego nie potrzebuję, bo nawet nie wiem co to jest Sun Studio (nie chce mi się sprawdzać - przyjdzie, to się dowiem 

 A ja właśnie jestem ciekaw... Mógłbym ściągnąć ale jak już sobie zamówiłem to poczekam  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Mnie Ubuntu przysłali po kilku miesiącach, zdążyłem już o tym zapomnieć, a tu niespodzianka! 

 Hehe przyjdzie jako prezent pod choinkę  :Very Happy: 

A zamówiłem, żeby poznać ten system - zobaczyć, czym to się je. Zawsze będzie miło wpisać w CV obsługa systemu Sun Solaris  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

hmm u mnie tez echo

chociaz

nie dalej jak wczoraj znalazlem w skrzynce na listy dvd mandarynki   :Shocked: 

hmm dziwne...

----------

## timor

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hmm u mnie tez echo
> 
> chociaz
> 
> nie dalej jak wczoraj znalazlem w skrzynce na listy dvd mandarynki  
> ...

 Hmm.. Może to jakaś promocja  :Wink:  Zamów solariasa... Mandarynki gratis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

no fajnie ale po co mi mandrive'a ? :Razz: 

----------

## timor

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> no fajnie ale po co mi mandrive'a ?

 Napisz do sun'a, że chciałeś solarisa a oni przysłali Ci mandrive.... i że Cię przekonali - mandriva jest lepsza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wlodarek4

Ja tez zamówiłem i czekam  ale w miedzyczasie sciagnałem sobie i wypaliłem na cd BELENIX czyli taki 'live' solaris z instalatorem na dysk 

Uruchomiłem ten system live , zawiera w sobie  KDE , XFCE

Wykrył automatycznie prawidłowo liveboxa neostrady podłaczonego pod sieciówke nvidii jako NVO0 i net zadziałał .

Zainstalowałem ten system na dysk i tu przyszło rozczarowanie 

System na dysku nie widzi sieciówki nvidii , nie istnieje p0ołaczenieNVO0 które było na 'live' netu;neostrady nie ma   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Jadro w tym systemie jest 5.11

Tyle na razie wrażeń z BELENIXA live bazujacego na solarisie .

Jutro dop[isze reszte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, jeśli mam być szczery, parę miechów temu miałem Solaris's 10 na kompie i powiem szczerze, że wygląda.... jak mocno zubożały Linux. Jak posiedziałem nad nim trochę, to dało się nawet odpalić KDE i przeglądać www bodaj przez Mozille, jednak nie znalazłem w nim nic co mogło by mnie przekonać do przesiadki z Linuksa.

Tu Timor ma troche racji, bo Mandriva ma przynajmniej bogatsze "wyposażenie" no i prekonfigurowane repozytoria przez co łatwo doinstalować wiele innych pakietów  :Very Happy: 

Z resztą dowodem powyższych słów jest samo powstanie OpenSolaris'a. Linux okazał się nie gorszy (bądź niewiele  :Very Happy: ) na serwerach, więc ludzie doszli do wniosku, po co Solaris za kupe kasy, skoro jest Linuch za free   :Cool: 

----------

## timor

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Tu Timor ma troche racji, bo Mandriva ma przynajmniej bogatsze "wyposażenie" no i prekonfigurowane repozytoria przez co łatwo doinstalować wiele innych pakietów 

 

Nie zupełnie to miałem na myśli. Tylko się trochę nabijałem  :Wink: 

Jak chodzi o solarisa to bardziej jestem zainteresowany "wspaniałym środowiskiem programistycznym" sun'a. Po prostu chciałbym to zobaczyć. Jakiś specjalnych nadziei z nim nie wiążę  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Z resztą dowodem powyższych słów jest samo powstanie OpenSolaris'a. Linux okazał się nie gorszy (bądź niewiele ) na serwerach, więc ludzie doszli do wniosku, po co Solaris za kupe kasy, skoro jest Linuch za free  

 

no nie bardzo masz tutaj rację. Solaris jeszcze przed uwolnieniem źródeł na licencji CDDL (czy jak jej tam) był za free. Wersję 9 można było ściągnąć bezpłatnie ze stron SUNa. Uwolnienie systemu miało na celu przyśpieszyć jego rozwój. SUN w końcu dostrzegł, że zostaje w tyle za konkurencją a jego inżynierowie nie nadążają za postępem. Więc postanowili uzyskać dodatkową siłę roboczą.

----------

## m010ch

 *timor wrote:*   

> Jak chodzi o solarisa to bardziej jestem zainteresowany "wspaniałym środowiskiem programistycznym" sun'a. Po prostu chciałbym to zobaczyć. Jakiś specjalnych nadziei z nim nie wiążę 

 

Hmm - piszesz o Looking Glass?

Z tego co wiem, to nie ma tego w standardzie w Solarisie - jak ostatnio testowałem ten system to OITB miał jakąś zubożałą i brzydką wersję GNOME'a.

----------

## Raku

 *m010ch wrote:*   

>  *timor wrote:*   Jak chodzi o solarisa to bardziej jestem zainteresowany "wspaniałym środowiskiem programistycznym" sun'a. Po prostu chciałbym to zobaczyć. Jakiś specjalnych nadziei z nim nie wiążę  
> 
> Hmm - piszesz o Looking Glass?

 

raczej o Sun Studio

----------

## m010ch

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *m010ch wrote:*    *timor wrote:*   Jak chodzi o solarisa to bardziej jestem zainteresowany "wspaniałym środowiskiem programistycznym" sun'a. Po prostu chciałbym to zobaczyć. Jakiś specjalnych nadziei z nim nie wiążę  
> 
> Hmm - piszesz o Looking Glass? 
> 
> raczej o Sun Studio

 

Kurcze - chyba miałem chwilowe zaćmienie - przeczytałem, że timor napisał "wspaniałym środowiskiem graficznym", a jak teraz patrzę to widzę "wspaniałym środowiskiem programistycznym"  :Wink:   Sorki za zamieszanie   :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *Raku wrote:*   

> raczej o Sun Studio

 Właśnie to miałem na myśli  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

I jak? Dostał ktoś? Zamówiłem to 19 Stycznia i jak na razie nic...

----------

## garwol

u mnie tez nic, pewnie bedzie szlo 2 miesiace jak ubuntu z shipit.ubuntu.com   :Confused: 

----------

## psycepa

same here  :Sad:  ehh

----------

## akroplas

No, to, czekam razem z wami... tzn. ja juz nie czekam.. poprostu nie udalo im sie wyslac  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## vutives

Może coś podejrzewają jak nagle tyle osób z Polski w podobnym terminie zamówiło.  :Razz: 

----------

## karaluch

Wlasnie sie dopisalem do oczekujacych ale teraz jest chyba zmieniony komunikat o przesylse

 *Quote:*   

> Please allow 2-4 weeks for your kit to arrive to the mailing address you provided.

 

Co moze sugerowac ze jednak maja sporo zamowien i nie ma sie czemu dziwic... poczekamy... zobaczymy...

A co do tego "3D" - ja nie wiem ale jakos to mnie nie przekonuje, moze jestem staroswiecki=zamkniety na nowinki ale ustawienie okien zamiast rownolegle z ekranem to pod jakims niby 3d katem nie jest dla mnie jakas tam rewolucja... powiem nawet ze jest to ŚREDNIE  :wink:

----------

## Yatmai

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Może coś podejrzewają jak nagle tyle osób z Polski w podobnym terminie zamówiło. 

 

Będziemy nielegalnie na bazarach sprzedawać pirackie kopie   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## 13Homer

Wszyscy wiedzą, że Polacy, jak dają za darmo, to biorą, czy potrzebne im do czegoś, czy nie..

Ile może kosztować taka przesyłka kilku CD z USA do Polski?

----------

## timor

http://dobreprogramy.pl/index.php?dz=15&n=6102

Takie coś dzisiaj przeczytałem, a o ile dobrze pamiętam to strona na której ja się wpisywałem wyglądała troszkę inaczej. Zapisujemy się jeszcze raz?  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Ogłoszenie znalazłem na linux.pl i jeden koleś w komentarzach pisał, że są dwie osobne akcje dla Solaris i OpenSolaris.... Jak co to ja się w niedziele do tej drugiej zapisałem  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Ogłoszenie znalazłem na linux.pl i jeden koleś w komentarzach pisał, że są dwie osobne akcje dla Solaris i OpenSolaris.... Jak co to ja się w niedziele do tej drugiej zapisałem 

 No to prubujemy  :Wink:  może w końcu uda mi się ich skroić na te płyty  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

OpenSolaris a Solaris to nie to samo, prawda?  :Wink: 

Ja próbuję, Ubuntu ładnie przysyłają, może i OpenSolaris bez problemu dojdzie.

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> OpenSolaris a Solaris to nie to samo, prawda? 

 Niby nie... Ale jak Solarisa nie chcą mi przysłać to może chociaż takiego Open się uda  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *timor wrote:*   

> Niby nie... Ale jak Solarisa nie chcą mi przysłać to może chociaż takiego Open się uda ;)

 

Może realizują co 20? Wyślij dla pewności 30 razy, to może któreś się załapie.

----------

## vutives

No, też zamówiłem. Wg nich ma to zająć od 2 do 4 tygodni. Zobaczymy jak im to wyjdzie.

----------

## Belliash

 *vutives wrote:*   

> No, też zamówiłem. Wg nich ma to zająć od 2 do 4 tygodni. Zobaczymy jak im to wyjdzie.

 

moze na samo wyslanie...

a pozniej bedzie szlo przez pol swiata pare lat?

zestarzejesz sie, narobisz dzieci plytka wpadnie do domu, ... i powiesz dzieciom, patrzcie jakie badziewie kiedys rozsylali  :Razz:   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> powiesz dzieciom, patrzcie jakie badziewie kiedys rozsylali   

 

Ale promocje mieli świetne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Doszło. Przesyłka rozpieczętowana i zawinięta jakąś gumką   :Shocked:  Sprawdzali czy nie ma bomby? Czy może stwierdzili, że badziewia nie warto kraść?  :Rolling Eyes:   . Płytki są w środku.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Doszło. Przesyłka rozpieczętowana i zawinięta jakąś gumką   Sprawdzali czy nie ma bomby? Czy może stwierdzili, że badziewia nie warto kraść?   . Płytki są w środku.

 

Solaris 10 czy opensolaris?

----------

## BeteNoire

Solaris 10.

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Solaris 10.

 Wow! Miodzio  :Smile:  To ja już zaczynam wyglądać za swoją przesyłką...

----------

## kfiaciarka

Dziś dotarł mój :Smile: 

3xdvd - sparc, x64/x86 i developerskie:)

----------

## c2p

To może i do mnie na "biegun północno-wschodni" niedługo dotrze  :Very Happy: .

----------

## kicus

ja czekam i czekam i póki co nic nie przychodzi, wiec sciagnalem z neta, zainstalowalem i mam takie pytanie: czy ktos wie jak mozna zamontowac partycje Solarisa pod Gentoo???? proawdobodobnie nie da sie tego zrobic:/

 Edit by Poe

ort

----------

## Raku

 *kicus wrote:*   

> czy ktos wie jak mozna zamontowac partycje Solarisa pod Gentoo???? proawdobodobnie nie da sie tego zrobic:/

 

jeśli nie korzystasz z zfs na Solarisie, to wystarczy wsparcie w kernelu dla ufs. Z tego co pamiętam, dostęp będzie tylko do odczytu. Nie sprawdzałem nigdy jak to działa i czy działa, więc nie podpowiem nic więcej.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Jak ktoś zainstaluje to niech się pochwali:)

----------

## BeteNoire

Zrzutki z wcześniejszej wersji

----------

## akroplas

No ja tez czekam i czekam:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> od	 	Sun Microsystems <no-reply@sun.com> 
> 
> do	 	moj_adres@gmail.com	 
> ...

 

(...)

 *Quote:*   

> you should
> 
> expect for your kit to arrive within 10 business days.

 

No wiec, jedyny sluszny wniosek to taki, ze chlopaki rzadko pracuja.

Pozdrawiam, czekam razem z wami

----------

## psycepa

solaris arrived  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

A u mnie jeszcze cisza ... z niecierpliwością wypatruje listonosza  :Wink:  No i trzeba będzie zrobić trochę miejsca na dysku :]

----------

## 13Homer

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> No i trzeba będzie zrobić trochę miejsca na dysku :]

 

Jak masz Windowsa, to sprawa prosta :)

----------

## psycepa

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   No i trzeba będzie zrobić trochę miejsca na dysku :] 
> 
> Jak masz Windowsa, to sprawa prosta 

 

na basza to :]

----------

## timor

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*    *n0rbi666 wrote:*   No i trzeba będzie zrobić trochę miejsca na dysku :] 
> 
> Jak masz Windowsa, to sprawa prosta  
> 
> na basza to :]

 Jak już wyślesz podrzuć linka - zagłosuje  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

za leniwy jestem, zreszta nie moj txt  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

Jak wygląda kwestia licencji Solarisa 10?

----------

## m010ch

 *Maf wrote:*   

> Jak wygląda kwestia licencji Solarisa 10?

 

Zależy co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "kwestia licencji":

 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solaris_Operating_System wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solaris's source code (with a few exceptions) has been released under the Common Development and Distribution License (CDDL) via the OpenSolaris project.[7] The CDDL is an OSI-approved license.[8] It is considered by the Free Software Foundation to be free but incompatible with the GPL.[9]
> 
> OpenSolaris was seeded on June 14, 2005 from the then-current Solaris development code base; both binary and source versions are currently downloadable and licensed without cost. Source for upcoming features such as Xen support is now added to the OpenSolaris project as a matter of course, and Sun has said that future releases of Solaris proper will henceforth be derived from OpenSolaris.
> ...

 

----------

## v7n

hehe, taka sama paczka, jaką dostałem, chodzi już po 50 zeta na allegro. wiedziałem.. trza było zamówić więcej [-;

----------

## kfiaciarka

polskie cwaniakowanie nie ma granic :/

----------

## vutives

"Nadejszla wiekopomna chwila." W końcu i ja dostałem paczkę. Bez żadnych gumek ani innych podejrzanych rzeczy.  :Wink: 

----------

## akroplas

A chlopaki, to idzie priorytetem? czy jakos tak? Bo moja paczke to chyba statkiem puscili, przez Filipiny.

----------

## timor

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> A chlopaki, to idzie priorytetem? czy jakos tak? Bo moja paczke to chyba statkiem puscili, przez Filipiny.

 To chyba razem z moją... tym statkiem co zatonął... ;D

----------

## Maf

Czy ktoś już może poużywał tytułowego Solarisa? Jak wrażenia?

----------

## tboloo

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *akroplas wrote:*   A chlopaki, to idzie priorytetem? czy jakos tak? Bo moja paczke to chyba statkiem puscili, przez Filipiny. To chyba razem z moją... tym statkiem co zatonął... ;D

 

Tja... I OpenSolarisem który też dociera pocztą gołębią z drugiej półkuli chyba ...

----------

## Gabrys

Ja zamówiłem z get.opensolaris.org i też nie doszło jeszcze. Ale zamówiłem, żeby sobie postawić na półce. Zainstalowałem kiedyś sobie obok FreeBSD pod VMWare i sobie chodził. Instalacja jest hm, dziwna, ale jakoś poszła. Potem http://www.blastwave.org/howto.html i po momencie miałem większość tego co potrzebowałem  :Smile: . pkg-get prawie jest emerge  :Wink: .  Z dużym akcentem na "prawie"  :Smile: .

Spoko, można sobie postawić, co nam gwarantuje, że nie musimy tak często się troszczyć o update'y, bo system jest AFAIK dużo bezpieczniejszy od Linuksa (chociaż jakby co dzień robić update'y wszystkiego, to pewnie nie ma znaczenia).

----------

## v7n

paczka w moim przypadku szła z Niemiec tamtejszą deutsche pocztą i nie jakimś tam priorytetem, więc 2 miechy musicie poczekać [-;

----------

## BeteNoire

Instalacja trwa strasznie długo - na przeciętnym kompie - godzinę - opcje defaultowe.

W dodatku system usuwa bootloader, który już był na dysku, a swoją partycję ustawia jako aktywną.

Ale i tak jest lepiej niż w przypadku wersji sprzed dwóch lat. Wtedy Solaris bez pytania usuwał inne partycje, które były na dysku. I niech ktoś się spróbuje przyczepić, że czegoś tam nie doczytałem. Tu chodzi o to, że instalator ma być mądrzejszy ode mnie i nie robić syfu. 

No ale ok, GRUB gentoowy odzyskany, teraz dopisać do niego Słonecznika...

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Instalacja trwa strasznie długo - na przeciętnym kompie - godzinę - opcje defaultowe.
> 
> W dodatku system usuwa bootloader, który już był na dysku, a swoją partycję ustawia jako aktywną.
> 
> Ale i tak jest lepiej niż w przypadku wersji sprzed dwóch lat. Wtedy Solaris bez pytania usuwał inne partycje, które były na dysku. I niech ktoś się spróbuje przyczepić, że czegoś tam nie doczytałem. Tu chodzi o to, że instalator ma być mądrzejszy ode mnie i nie robić syfu. 
> ...

 

Dlatego instalowałem pod VMWare  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Czy to Ci da obiektywne informacje o działaniu danego systemu na Twoim sprzęcie?...

----------

## Gabrys

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Czy to Ci da obiektywne informacje o działaniu danego systemu na Twoim sprzęcie?...

 

A co ma mój sprzęt specyficznego? Jak chodzi pod VMWare, to nawet "tym bardziej" będzie chodzić na moim sprzęcie. A instalowałem, żeby trochę pokompilować, a nie, żeby testować wydajność.

----------

## 13Homer

Do mnie też doszło i też z Niemiec. Nie wiem ile szło.

Jestem rozczarowany, liczyłem na tę 3 płytę z "dodatkami" i okazało się, że raczej nie ma szans na uruchomienie tego na Linuksie (instalator wykorzystuje jakieś nieznane programy itp.). Ponieważ to binaria, to myśłam, że są przenośne (w ten czy inny sposób). Może trzeba powalczyć, ale nadzieje nikłe.

----------

## Gabrys

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ponieważ to binaria, to myśłam, że są przenośne (w ten czy inny sposób).

 

Tego akurat nie rozumiem. Chyba, że masz na myśli skompilowane programy Javy?

----------

## brodi

Hehe, dostałem i ja. Czekałem "jedynie" coś koło miesiąca.   :Laughing: 

[img=http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/4959/obraz0197tp2.jpg]

Szybkie pytanko do osób, które stawiały to ustrojstwo "na żywo" (bez vmware itp.)

Jak przygotować partycje spod Gentoo? Tak się składa, że mam wolne hda1, na którym utworzyłem pod fdiskiem partycję solarisa, ale instalator uparcie chce mi wyczyścić cały dysk..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## random_hero

Hmm, a czy komuś udało się zainstalować tego Solarisa na qemu?

----------

## Gabrys

Korzystając z tego:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-435223.html zainstalowałem pod VMWarem.

----------

## vermaden

 *random_hero wrote:*   

> Hmm, a czy komuś udało się zainstalować tego Solarisa na qemu?

 

mi bez problemu, z czym masz problemy?

----------

## random_hero

Heh, po wybraniu języka na początku instalacji wyświetlał się segfault, włączyłem teraz instalację, żeby zobaczyć dokładnie wiadomość błędu (wyświetloną w Solaris Install Console), ale okazuje się, że teraz poszło ; ). Nie mam pojęcia co mogło być nie tak, wszystko robiłem tak samo (takie same opcje uruchamiania qemu, tak samo stworzyłem obraz, taki sam typ instalacji (custom, tylko po to żeby ustawić mniejszą rozdzielczość)). W każdym bądź razie dzięki za odzew.

----------

## vermaden

looz, jak masz cos z qemu to wal na pm.

----------

## BeteNoire

Open Solaris starter kit dzisiaj dostałem. Do kogoś jeszcze doszło?

----------

## n0rbi666

Heh, mógłbym zaśpiewać ....

 *Quote:*   

> Chrupie chipsy popijam rum 
> 
> Ciebie nie ma nie ma tu
> 
> Stroboskop mruga muzyka gra
> ...

 

Do mnie jeszcze nie dotarło  :Sad: 

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Open Solaris starter kit dzisiaj dostałem  Do kogoś jeszcze doszło?

 W tej chwili rozpakowałem. opensolaris <starter kit>

Ciekawe kiedy przyślą mi czystego Solarisa z Sun Studio... jeśli wogóle ;/

----------

## vutives

Ja też mam już opensolaris <starter kit> aż z Czikago  :Razz: . Pudełko ma ułamany jeden zatrzask ale nie płaczę z tego powodu.  :Very Happy:  <disc 1> zawiera Learning Materials

Belenix LiveCD

Schillix LiveCD

Nexenta LiveCD

Nexenta Install

OpenSolaris Source Na <disc 2> jest za to napisane Solaris Express

Community Edition

b57Obydwa DVD są w English i Espańol.  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

No a jak pierwsze wrażenia?

Bo u mnie na Nexenta livecd:

- Gnome :/ -

- unresolved symbol przy ładowaniu audioixp = brak dźwięku -

- crash Gnome Session Managera (segfault). po restartcie okien działa -

- jest nano +

Belenix:

- KDE +

- fajna konfiguracja grafiki przed startem Xorg +

- brak dzwieku -

- brak nano -

- brak polskiej mapy klawiatury -

Shillix - tu domyślnie nie startuje nic, startx odpala twm.

Żaden OpenSolaris nie ma MC. Duży minus.

----------

## vutives

Ja narazie za dużo nie mogę powiedzieć. Nie mam czasu się tym bawić i ubsługiwać. Nie mogłem połaczyć się z internetem. Ach, jakby tam się przydał adsl-setup  :Smile: . Belenix'a na razie odpalilem. MOżna odpalić i na KDE i na Xfce (w końcu zobaczyłem tego WM'a na żywo). Mile mnie zaskoczyla, że bez wpisywania żadnych modeline'ów w xorg.conf miałem odświeżanie ustawione na 100Hz. Ogólnie jak na LiveCD dosyć szybkie. Nexenta podczas odpalania długo ładowała coś z rtls0 (podejrzewam, że to po mojemu eth0  :Razz: ) no i moja cierpliwość nie wytrzymała, więc o niej za dużo nie powiem. a Schillix'a w ogóle jeszcze nie próbowałem.

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Open Solaris starter kit dzisiaj dostałem. Do kogoś jeszcze doszło?

 

Dzisiaj ja swoją paczke wyjąłem ze skrzynki  :Wink: 

----------

## akroplas

Widze, ze kolejna fala przesylek doleciala(dopłynęła  :Razz: ) do Polski... No to ja u mnie za siedmioma gorami tez czekam... Moze dojda w calosci plytki  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Ja też mam już opensolaris <starter kit> aż z Czikago . Pudełko ma ułamany jeden zatrzask ale nie płaczę z tego powodu.  <disc 1> zawiera Learning Materials
> 
> Belenix LiveCD
> 
> Schillix LiveCD
> ...

 

U mnie to samo. Dzisiaj.

----------

## blazeu

No to ja jeszcze nie trace nadziei na moja paczuszke solarisa... Pochwale sie w pracy jak zainstaluje ;D

----------

## cielak

wczoraj przyszła paczuszka, z Chicago, to chyba gdzieś w Stanach nie?

----------

## vermaden

taka wies pod warszawa ...

----------

## Raku

a ja was trochę nie rozumiem - zamawiacie płyty CD, czekacie miesiącami i cieszycie się jak dzieci, że w końcu przyszły, uruchomicie płyty na chwilę, po czym odrzucicie je gdzieś w kąt..

nie lepiej ściągnąć sobie ISO, wypalić i uruchomić?

mniej czekania, mniej problemów  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Raku wrote:*   

> a ja was trochę nie rozumiem - zamawiacie płyty CD, czekacie miesiącami i cieszycie się jak dzieci, że w końcu przyszły, uruchomicie płyty na chwilę, po czym odrzucicie je gdzieś w kąt..
> 
> nie lepiej ściągnąć sobie ISO, wypalić i uruchomić?
> 
> mniej czekania, mniej problemów 

 

Może i tak, ale pudełko na półce solaris 10 i opensolaris dumniej wygląda  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Raku wrote:*   

> nie lepiej ściągnąć sobie ISO, wypalić i uruchomić?
> 
> mniej czekania, mniej problemów 

 

Nie każdy ma 2-megabitowe łącze. Wiesz ile czasu zajmuje ściągnięcie iso dvd na Neostradzie 512?

W czasie oczekiwania na przesyłkę można sobie ściągnąć i potestować coś innego, np livedvd Sabayona.

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nie każdy ma 2-megabitowe łącze. Wiesz ile czasu zajmuje ściągnięcie iso dvd na Neostradzie 512?

 

dłużej niż czekanie na płyty?   :Twisted Evil: 

od razu ucinam odpowiedzi w stylu: "nie będę zostawiał kompa włączonego na noc..." - jak kompilator może pracować po nocach (np. nad OO - poruszam tu inny wątek z Polish), to i sieć może.   :Laughing: 

----------

## c2p

Nie narzekaj  :Razz: , raz na jakiś czas można sobie coś za darmo zamówić.

A wracając do tematu, dzisiaj też dostałem żółtą kopertę z Chicago z 2xdvd w środku. Płyty w pudełku były luzem (odczepiły się od "zatrzasków") i dvd2 ma 1cm rysę na środku, ale i tak działa  :Smile: .

----------

## Gabrys

 *Raku wrote:*   

> a ja was trochę nie rozumiem - zamawiacie płyty CD, czekacie miesiącami i cieszycie się jak dzieci, że w końcu przyszły, uruchomicie płyty na chwilę, po czym odrzucicie je gdzieś w kąt..

 

A po co od razu odpalać. Nie czaję. Po prostu przychodzi paczuszka, pakujesz ją na półkę i tyle  :Wink: . Fajnie mieć taki okaz na półce. Swojego dzisiaj pożyczyłem kumplowi on chciał sobie zainstalować.

----------

## timor

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> A po co od razu odpalać. Nie czaję. Po prostu przychodzi paczuszka, pakujesz ją na półkę i tyle . Fajnie mieć taki okaz na półce. Swojego dzisiaj pożyczyłem kumplowi on chciał sobie zainstalować.

 Jak to czytałem to miałem wrażenie, że za chwilę napiszesz: "on chciał sobie też na półce potrzymć"  :Twisted Evil:  hehe

----------

## wielokropek

Dostałem wczoraj i potwierdzam - na półce baaaardzo ładnie wygląda   :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

zamówiłem 21.03 Solarisa 10, przyszlo dzisiaj, wyslane AirDeutsche Postem, w odpowietrzonej kopercie 2x OS i 1x Developer Tools. za jakis czas zrobie porzadek na dysku, to zobacze co to jest ciekawego  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## timor

 *Poe wrote:*   

> zamówiłem 21.03 Solarisa 10, przyszlo dzisiaj, wyslane AirDeutsche Postem, w odpowietrzonej kopercie 2x OS i 1x Developer Tools. za jakis czas zrobie porzadek na dysku, to zobacze co to jest ciekawego 

 Ciekawe jakim system to idzie... Siedzi sobie "pani Krysia" za biurkiem i myśli... "To dziś jedną paczkę do Polski, drugą może do afryki... ahhh jaka ja zmęczona jestem..."  :Smile: 

Mam nadzieję, że dostanę paczkę wcześniej niż na gwiazdkę  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akroplas

@timor: na stronie jak byk pisze: 10 dni roboczych, tak wiec pani Helga [Niemcy], lub Krysia [czikago] otwiera strone z zamowieniami, czeka 10 dni roboczych wysyla, odswieża, czeka 10 dni, wysyla, i tak w pętle:)

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## tboloo

Do mnie w końcu dotarł OpenSolaris (po bagatel 2 miechach z hakiem   :Twisted Evil:  ), zemergowałem vmare i zaczynam zabawę.

----------

## Redhot

Ah, jak mowicie, ze ladnie wyglada na polce to tez sobie zamowilem,

bedzie sie komponowac ze starymi plytami glownymi (piecioma) przybitymi

na scianie   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

do mnie tez juz dotarlo, o maly wlos a nie dostalbym jej bo byla zaadresowana na fikcyjne nazwisko, tylko adres realny, dobrze ze kumpel sie spytal czy tu jakis kowalski mieszka  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

No i w końcu do mnie dotarło  :Very Happy:  Fajne pudełko, 2DVD, zaczepy niepourywane, ale coś dziwnie kalafonią wewnątrz zajeżdza  :Very Happy: 

Jak będe miał chwile to może odpale na jakimś kompie  :Very Happy:  Szkoda tylko, że Solaris'a 10 już raczej nie dostanę  :Sad: 

----------

## Redhot

Ja wlasnie dostalem, ale musze powiedziec,

ze sie nie postarali, poniewaz plyta na plycie

w jakiejs kiepskiej kopercie.

wszystkie porysowane,

ostatnia (Developer Tools) 

zalepiona klejem, nie da sie uzyc...

----------

## timor

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Ja wlasnie dostalem, ale musze powiedziec,
> 
> ze sie nie postarali, poniewaz plyta na plycie
> 
> w jakiejs kiepskiej kopercie.
> ...

 To ja jeszcze nie dostałem, tej wersji. Pomimo, że Open zamówiłem później to dostałem go już dawno temu, a wersji z developer tools jak nie miałem tak nie mam ;/

----------

## wielokropek

 *Quote:*   

> To ja jeszcze nie dostałem, tej wersji.

 Ja już zapomniałem, że przyszła  :Razz: 

----------

## v7n

fajnie, a wie ktoś, czy na tym ruszy speedtouch 330 i d-link dwl g520+ ? o speedtouchu raczej nie za wiele w googlu, a d-link jest tylko na jakiejs tam stronce HCL sun'a

----------

## noobah

Oni chyba jakimiś falami te płytki wysyłają, bo co parę tygodni temat wypływa.

Ja jeszcze nie dostałem a zapisałem się już daaaaaaaaaaawno.

----------

## timor

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Oni chyba jakimiś falami te płytki wysyłają, bo co parę tygodni temat wypływa.
> 
> Ja jeszcze nie dostałem a zapisałem się już daaaaaaaaaaawno.

 Dokładnie ;/ Może na gwiadkę dojdą  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jabol

No to ja dostalem w niecale 2 tygodnie. Tyle ze ten ich Sun nie umie rozpoznac partycji ktora dla niego stworzylem i jakos dziwnie uwzial sie, ze chce sie zainstalowac na moim swapie dla linuxa ktory przy wielkosci 1gb i tak jest dla niego zamaly.

----------

